# Position Paper Found On How Reformed Baptists See Covenant Theology



## Dachaser (Jul 20, 2017)

Based upon the intense discussions here regarding how we see it in some ways different then our Presbyterian Brethren, thought this was an interesting read. Do you agree with its summary positions?
https://thelogcollege.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/rb-cov-theo-renihans.pdf


----------

